# Eyebrow piercing, left or right?



## RayorDragonFall (May 4, 2007)

Ok, I've been thinking about an eyebrow piercing for a long time and I'm thinking about getting one this summer. Even though, theres been times when I thought I had it decided I always changed my mind so: Left eyebrow or right eyebrow?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also, if you could post why if theres a reason and feel free to say anything about past piercing experiences and such.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mehdi (May 4, 2007)

edit the poll with none option as well. I dont like piercings but good luck if u really want one.


----------



## greyhound (May 4, 2007)

my friend's eyebrow piercing fell out and left him with a scar, only ever heard of that happening once though.

anyway...i choose right


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 4, 2007)

None. I dont like piercings...Only sweet Nintendo tattoos


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2007)

ear piercing or nothing!

unless you're a goth*


----------



## Mehdi (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 4 2007 said:


> ear piercing or nothing!
> 
> unless you're a gothic

















HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA man this shit is classic


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 4, 2007)

A gothic? lol. Wouldn't it be goth if at all? Anyways, Costy do you mean earlobe piercings?

Edit: I wasn't expecting stereotyping in Gbatemp. I just thought about getting an eyebrow piercing, does that make me something different to what I am without it or what?
Sheesh, left or right people, not that hard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jax (May 4, 2007)

I choose none also. Tatoos are cooler, specially geek tatoos like the one up there...


----------



## lagman (May 4, 2007)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go for the right one, sexier


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 4 2007 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh lagman, you're not discreet in the least  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for RDF, go for left =)  Leftys FTW


----------



## skullstatue (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 4 2007 said:


> Ok, I've been thinking about an eyebrow piercing for a long time and I'm thinking about getting one this summer. Even though, theres been times when I thought I had it decided I always changed my mind so: Left eyebrow or right eyebrow?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, you do know that people will rip it out of your flesh when you get in a fight? Not that I have ever done that before or anything.


----------



## nintendofreak (May 4, 2007)

go for tongue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ha, i chose right but thats prob cause im right handed


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 4, 2007)

Skullstatue: I dont tend to get in fights XD. But if I had to and had time I would remove it beforehand (obviously). 
Nintendofreak: Tongue looks too painful lol. I'm not that brave at the moment XD.


----------



## nintendofreak (May 4, 2007)

Nah, its really not.you Dont feel it really. 

Days after suck... swollen-ness  :'(


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 4, 2007)

Nintendofreak: Yeah thats another thing. How did you manage to eat with that in your mouth? XD


----------



## Orc (May 4, 2007)

I vote none even there's no option. Any piercing on the face is no-no and icky for me (counting septum piercings), not pretty or sexy at all (which is weird since I have stretched lobes and used to have tongue piercings (3)).

But if you really have to, make sure you get a pro, there's a nerve that you can hit near there that will cause a lot of pain (or even at worst, paralyze your eyelid).


----------



## Hadrian (May 4, 2007)

Are you joining a boyband as the member with "attitude"?


----------



## noamkot (May 4, 2007)

My friends told me that lung piercing is DA thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And seriously, why do you want to mutilate your body?


----------



## nintendofreak (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 4 2007 said:


> But if you really have to, make sure you get a pro, there's a nerve that you can hit near there that will cause a lot of pain (or even at worst, paralyze your eyelid).



Yep!! NEVER Go cheap on stuff like this. Go with someone who knows what they're doing!!!

RayorDragonFall- Same o'l same ol. Just do it slower, and eat soft foods. Take yer time


----------



## Orc (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ May 5 2007 said:


> Are you joining a boyband as the member with "attitude"?


She won't need a piercing for that. She'll need a sex change.


----------



## lolsjoel (May 4, 2007)

Definitely the left eyebrow.  Definitely.


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ May 4 2007 said:


> RayorDragonFall- Same o'l same ol. Just do it slower, and eat soft foods. Take yer time


I bet spaghetti is more fun


----------



## amptor (May 4, 2007)

are u joining a boy band

* amptor fades back into the darkness


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 4, 2007)

Lol, wasn't planning on getting it done somewhere cheap, that could be as bad as doing it myself! 
Bobitos: Why left?
Hadrian: Sadly, I don't believe that piercings have much to do with "attitude", unless your pitifully stupid.


----------



## sirAnger (May 4, 2007)

I vote for 'none'.


----------



## Spikey (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 4 2007 said:


> I vote for 'none'.


----------



## spokenrope (May 4, 2007)

I got my left one done, and I loved having it.  I also had both my lobes and my cartilage done at one point, so I'm obviously a pretty big fan of piercings.  Right now I've got them all out and I really miss them.

Here's me (a much younger me) showing off my eyebrow ring:






And for good measure, here's a pretty good pic of the lobe and cartilage (plus drunk at a wedding.  Go open bar.):






So yeah.  I'd say go left.  And if anybody ever gives you shit about getting pierced, step on their neck.


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

This could be an opening to an uncontrollable habit >_>  Just kidding, Amy's strong-willed from what I know.  O ya, is there a particular meaning behind getting this piercing?  Just cause or to commemorate something in particular?


----------



## Jax (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ May 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for 'none'.






?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 4, 2007)

Lol thanks a lot spokenrope, you rule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why did you take out your piercings?

Shinji, I've wanted a change in my life for the better, and after having a really bad time for almost 3 years I promised myself I wanted to stand up for myself, never give up and try to lead a happier life. I guess thats the meaning, and it's a way to be different. Even though being different is a big reason of why all that sucky time though...

Jax:


----------



## [M]artin (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ May 4 2007 said:


> edit the poll with none option as well. I dont like piercings but good luck if u really want one.


Also, edit the poll with the *BOTH* option as well. That's what I'd choose...


----------



## spokenrope (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 4 2007 said:


> Lol thanks a lot spokenrope, you rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As sad as it sounds, I guess I kinda outgrew it.  I started having more professional jobs where they weren't acceptable anymore.  That's the good thing about piercings, though.  If you don't want them anymore, you can just take them out.  Good luck doing that with a neck tattoo.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can still get piercings in my lobes, and if I get this new IT job that I'm gunning for, I'm leaning toward putting them back in.  My cartilage and eyebrow have closed though.

I do however have a small scar where I used to have my eyebrow pierced.  But unless I pointed it out to somebody in person, they'd never notice it.


----------



## wohoo (May 4, 2007)

Right! over and out


----------



## xalphax (May 4, 2007)

left


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 4, 2007)

Martin: Looks like I can't edit the poll :S
I have thought about double piercing though, one on each eyebrow, its symmetric and looks nice. Wouldn't it look like a bit "too much" though? Maybe I'll do first one eyebrow, and then the other but I'll leave that in the possibles, lol.

Spokenrope: Can't you buy some sort of transparent jewelery so that it isn't very noticeable and they wont close?


----------



## nintendofreak (May 4, 2007)

Yup, "retainers" they call them

Vist BME for pictures of all sorts of piercings


----------



## Orc (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ May 5 2007 said:


> Yup, "retainers" they call them
> 
> Vist BME for pictures of all sorts of piercings


Oh lol, I think my flesh tunnels are still up on BME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, while I think it's kinda unattractive to have piercings on your face. Go for it if you really want it. Just like spokenrope says, they are easy to hide or even get rid off unlike tattoos (mmm tattoos on the face yeck).


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 4 2007 said:


> Lol thanks a lot spokenrope, you rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the first half of your reason is enough to make me proud of you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got my right hand tattoo just before the birth of my son, and ironically enough, its a celtic/tribal sun =)  Celtic/tribal moon is going on the back of my left hand soon.


----------



## spokenrope (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 4 2007 said:


> Spokenrope: Can't you buy some sort of transparent jewelery so that it isn't very noticeable and they wont close?



Yup.  I actually had one for a while as a waiter.  They are still very noticeable though.  I wouldn't recommend them to someone as an alternative for work though unless that someone had already gotten their employer's permission.


----------



## spokenrope (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ May 4 2007 said:


> I got my right hand tattoo just before the birth of my son, and ironically enough, its a celtic/tribal sun =)Â Celtic/tribal moon is going on the back of my left hand soon.



That sounds awesome.  Do you have any pics of that?


----------



## nintendofreak (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ May 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol thanks a lot spokenrope, you rule
> ...




Thought u said son's left hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha Sweet.


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ May 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ May 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my right hand tattoo just before the birth of my son, and ironically enough, its a celtic/tribal sun =)Â Celtic/tribal moon is going on the back of my left hand soon.
> ...


not right now cause im at work, but i do have this for Orc







I'll put my hand tattoo up when i get home...


----------



## bobrules (May 4, 2007)

Umm I wanted to pick the middle


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ May 4 2007 said:


> Umm I wanted to pick the middle


http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo...41-cfe736cb402a


----------



## nintendofreak (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ May 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ May 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Umm I wanted to pick the middle
> ...




And you thought it wasnt possible


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words Shinji! Also, I think we are all waiting for those pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poll is 50-50, wonder what itll turn out to be in a while. 
I'm having a look at the image gallery of that forum you told me about Nintendofreak. Most pics are really cool


----------



## 111111111 (May 5, 2007)

neither, they are both tacky and common.

get an anti-eyebrow - much more tasteful ;p

Also the earl (bridge of nose) pictured above is still quite uncommon, more and more people are getting them though.

horizontal eyebrow piercings (as opposed the the usual vertical) are quite interesting too (but not for me).


----------



## Shinji (May 6, 2007)

Look, my hand =O





I cringed when I looked up that anti-brow piercing...


----------



## lagman (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ May 5 2007 said:


> Look, my hand =O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That´s really cool, and I´m really ignorant; Can you tell me what it means?


----------



## stormwolf18 (May 6, 2007)

Eyebrow is for pussy, go for your clitoris instead


----------



## lagman (May 6, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ May 5 2007 said:


> Eyebrow is for pussy, go for your clitoris instead



Now that´s a classy thing to say to a lady.


----------



## Shinji (May 8, 2007)

Celtic/Tribal sun.  I got just before my son was born.  My fiancee is Irish.  As for the tribal part....well, I like it >_>


----------



## lagman (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ May 7 2007 said:


> Celtic/Tribal sun.Â I got just before my son was born.Â My fiancee is Irish.Â As for the tribal part....well, I like it >_>







Those are 3 great reasons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The following statement is false:


----------



## Shinji (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ May 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Celtic/Tribal sun.Â I got just before my son was born.Â My fiancee is Irish.Â As for the tribal part....well, I like it >_>
> ...


*coughthreecough*


----------



## spokenrope (May 8, 2007)

Really cool tat, dude.  Maybe someday I'll have the balls to get inked on my hand.


----------



## Shinji (May 8, 2007)

Im getting one on my left hand soon.  heres an image of what it might look like...
http://www.angelfire.com/amiga2/sarailadd/MoonStarCeltic.jpg
maybe just the moon, or both...

or maybe a triskel




but this thread is bout RDF and her brow, so I'll save it for another time.

EDIT: F'ing angelfire >_>


----------



## VVoltz (May 8, 2007)

Got one on the left about two months ago.


----------

